# Edgar Meyer's the Melody of Rhythm



## Dan Padilla (Jul 14, 2009)

Just played Edgar Meyer's new Triple Concerto with the Honolulu Symphony.

http://tinyurl.com/y9xh4kd

Who would have thought that Bass, Banjo, and Tabla would make such a great combination. The trio did 3 encores from the CD with Bela Fleck and Zakir Hussain. Astounding!! Has anyone heard the whole CD? Just wondering what it's like ....

Dan Padilla
http://www.examiner.com/x-7007-Honolulu-Music-Examiner


----------

